# Question for breeders



## Sam I Am (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, I'm not being smart, I am truly interested in what the answer is. I was reading a post that had the website of a breeder. She had a 3 month old female for sale to a pet home on a spay contract for $3000, and a 3 month old male for sale to a pet home on a neuter contract for $1500. Theoretically, since both dogs are pet quality and are *supposed* to be fixed, what would make the female worth more money than the male? I know that a female dog is worth more because she bears the puppies, but if they are to be fixed, what makes the difference? Thank you in advance for any answers, I'm just curious!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not a breeder, but we've discussed this before. The main reason females are more expensive is the law of supply and demand. Females are much more in demand, probably for what one member called "The Pink Factor". In other words, people love to dress up the little girls.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I always wondered the same thing but i know just like humans there are twice as many boys born as girls and the girls are usually smaller than the boys. :bysmilie:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Good question. I think the price is the only reason many people consider a male and even more ironic because most breeders say generally males are more loving and females more independent right there on their websites. I even saw a few to say if they didn't breed anymore they would prefer males as their pets.

I suppose they charge it because some people are willing to pay more to get a little girl. Plain and simple. If its fair or not is another story.


----------



## Sam I Am (Dec 21, 2007)

ok that makes sense. I guess most people do prefer female dogs as pets. I should know, I have 3 female dogs. Petey is the first male dog I've ever had and he was an accident, but I love him. I have noticed though that male dogs are certainly more lovable and interested in pleasing their owner. Females I think are more cat like and do it on their own terms.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I know myself and my mentors have been on this thing of having at least twice as many boys in a litter and little girls. I was blessed recently and had two planned litters back to back. One had three boys and a girl then I was blown away because I was blessed with three girls and a boy. I broke it here and hope that it continues. :wub: :wub: :wub: And my mentor is hoping my luck rubs off on her. But I will say that the amount of puppies depends on the bitch and the sex depends on the sire. And I am using a new sire in my lines.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> ok that makes sense. I guess most people do prefer female dogs as pets. I should know, I have 3 female dogs. Petey is the first male dog I've ever had and he was an accident, but I love him. I have noticed though that male dogs are certainly more lovable and interested in pleasing their owner. Females I think are more cat like and do it on their own terms.[/B]



that is certainly the case with my girl and boy!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I wanted a female because I didn't want the marking problem with male dogs.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I wanted a female because I didn't want the marking problem with male dogs.[/B]


Well not all males mark though. Cody my Malt doesn't mark and doesn't lift his leg to pee. Peanut my Yorkie which is younger hasn't marked but does lift his leg to pee. Snoopy my Bull Terrier marks everything. Both inside boys are more dependent on me than Mia.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> I wanted a female because I didn't want the marking problem with male dogs.[/B]


I have two males neither mark and both squat to pee and neither do any humping and both potty trained very easily. I hate to see little guys getting a bad rap on this its simply not always the case.

There are girls who hump and girls who do their own version of marking and girls who are very hard to pottytrain and girls who hump. Buying a female does not insure a perfect or well behaved pet. 

I have my only female in another breed- why? Because I like male maltese. To me, they have been just what I imagined a maltese to be- doting, loving, eagar to please and stuck to your side for life. I didn't want an independent sort of maltese and never would but thats just me. 

Boys rule and as a bonus they happen to cost less to buy :chili:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am not a breeder but i just wanted to add that at first I wanted a girl maltese too but than when I was offered a boy and i did more research I found out that a boy maltese is more suited for me because, I want someone who I can hold,cuddle, and talk, and he can sleep in my bed next to me and a girl maltese probably would not like all of that attention. Sure i wanted to dress her up in different dresses and what not but i can dress my little boy up and boys are just soo sweet to me :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499430
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to get jumped on, but marking is usually associated with male dogs. It is a generalization, which is not fair. It is also not fair to generalize that females are more independent and therefore, not as loving and not typifying the Maltese temperament. I have a female Maltese she is extremely loving and wants nothing more than to be by my side. She follows me everywhere.

I have to agree with Marj. It is a matter of supply and demand. For whatever reason females seem to have a higher demand and there seem to be less of them.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not generalize anything about female maltese. I was open to either sex. I did however take the word of 11 out of 15 breeders I spoke to that stated females tend to be more independent since they have much more experience with the breed than I as a a consumer have. 

Saying a dog is more likely to be independent as a female or more likely to be a clinging vine as a male is pretty accepted regardless of breed. 

Of course there are exceptions and every dog is an individual. What a person should be concerned about is personality and not sex.

I just made a point that females are not necessarily a better pet than a male. Someone uninformed just looking at the prices, might assume a female must be better since she costs more. I was defending males,irregardless of lower cost, not insulting your or anyone's female.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499449
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to get jumped on, but marking is usually associated with male dogs. It is a generalization, which is not fair. It is also not fair to generalize that females are more independent and therefore, not as loving and not typifying the Maltese temperament. I have a female Maltese she is extremely loving and wants nothing more than to be by my side. She follows me everywhere.

I have to agree with Marj. It is a matter of supply and demand. For whatever reason females seem to have a higher demand and there seem to be less of them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did not generalize anything about female maltese. I was open to either sex. I did however take the word of 11 out of 15 breeders I spoke to that stated females tend to be more independent since they have much more experience with the breed than I as a a consumer have. 

Saying a dog is more likely to be independent as a female or more likely to be a clinging vine as a male is pretty accepted regardless of breed. 

Of course there are exceptions and every dog is an individual. What a person should be concerned about is personality and not sex.

I just made a point that females are not necessarily a better pet than a male. Someone uninformed just looking at the prices, might assume a female must be better since she costs more. I was defending males,irregardless of lower cost, not insulting your or anyone's female.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Personally, I believe that you can't go wrong with either!!!! Maltese are companion dogs whether you purchase a male or a female!!!

All I was trying to say was trying to say being more independent does not mean not loving or sweet.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I had also heard that more boys are born than girls..and girls are more in demand. I loved my first boy and I love my new boy. But I agree, how can you go wering with either. Sometimes I do wish I had a girl to dress....I don't think I want to turn my Moxie into a cross dresser...LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have both actually I have 3 boys and 1 girl and yes Miss Mia is very independent when she wants to be. I call her my problematic teenager. But she is also the first that wants to be picked up on the bed or chair and the first to jump in the car to go with me. Cody is a mama's boy and Peanut is still attached to my umbilical cord. Snoopy is a bit more independent. The reason I wanted a girl was to dress her up.....it goes back to supply and demand and there are less girls born than boys.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I totally agree that you can't go wrong with either- it's a maltese!! Maya is very loving, as is Louis. Louis doesn't mark or lift his leg, thank goodness, and I pray he will never start. Maya, though, actually marks over Haley when she pees and humps for dominance occasionally! Pretty interesting  I am kinda actually glad Maya marks because I bring Haley outside to the bathroom, she goes right away, which ensures Maya will go right after LOL. We say "good girl Haley" and that is her queue to come over to pee :smrofl: And luckily she doesn't mark in public like a lifting leg male.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes maltese are the best breed no matter what! One thing I learned from this thread and did not know was that more maltese boys are produced. I just assumed it was pretty even steven and that if there was a lack it was because many females get held onto for breeding. Learn something new around here all the time


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Most breeders either do not have a stud or only have one. They need the girls to produce. Obviously they are more likely to let a male puppy who is even a possible show prospect go for a pet then a girl because of that. So there are more _available_ boys even if there are not more born. So that works into the supply and demand theory.  

I love the boys anyway, so that is great. :chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I really did not want to jump on the "bandwagon" but after reading all of the very interesing and informative posts, I just want to say that every little puppy has it's own personality and as their owners we certainly play a part in how they behave, etc. My late Angel followed me around all over the place, as where my Snuggles does not. However, Snuggless is very loving and affectionate. It's just a matter of preference as to what we all like as far as the gender is concerned. 

I hope that I have not offended anyone who posted before me, as it is just an open minded opinion and that I do not think that there is a "right or wrong" answer to this question. 

Have a great day

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure it's true they all don't mark but, I didn't want to take the chance of having a male dog who marks all over the house.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I'm sure it's true they all don't mark but, I didn't want to take the chance of having a male dog who marks all over the house.[/B]


The popular belief is that only males mark. I wish this was true. It's bad enought keeping up with the boys and their leg liftings, I have to deal with girls who do it to. They are more sneaky about it, but girls will do it. They all want other's to know where they have been, its like a calling card for dogs. 

Tina


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

As the original question posed, I would venture to guess that the pricing is based like everything else, Supply and Demand. That takes care of that.
Now, as to the reason for the demand...people mistakenly think that girls will be less of a problem due to marking and humping. But Frosty (my female) marks and humps. Manning does both as well, and his began after having him neutered. Go figure. I will say that Frosty is much more independent and cat-like. Manning is more dependent, has seperation anxiety, and playful. I know that isn't always the case, just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I'm sure it's true they all don't mark but, I didn't want to take the chance of having a male dog who marks all over the house.[/B]


Awww...male dogs get such a bad rap! Of all the male dogs I have ever had none of them have ever marked. I believe it has to do with neutering early. In fact, all three of my male dogs squat to pee. 

Actually, I am completely sold on male dogs! If I were to ever get another Malt, I would definitely go for a male. :wub: I hear they are more cuddly.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's very likely there are more boys than girls for sale as pets, thus
making girls more in demand. It's also true that girls often have
a softer look. Some people want that in a maltese. The clothing
factor may enter into it somewhat, but 10 yrs ago females were still
in demand and clothing wasn't the rage as it is now. I think females
do tend to be a little more independant, but then, that's not a bad
thing. Both are sweet as can be and generally love people, so that's
not really an issue. I think it mostly stems from the marking stigma.
No one wants to risk furniture being peed on or walls stained. With
more information available now we're learning how to curtail these
negative behaviors, but let's hope the prices don't go up any higher.
LOL


----------

